# New kitten keeps meowing/crying



## Damian

Hi guys,

I picked up Megan and Gracie this morning - and they're _gorgeous_. The only problem is that Megan (the baby who we thought was the quieter of the two is constantly meowing/crying. I know that she misses her brothers, sisters and Mum, and it's natural for her to be upset, but is there anything in particular I can do to help|? I don't want to pick her up all the time as she's still exploring and doesn't know us, but I just don't know whether I should be more worried about the crying.

Sorry if this doesn't make any sense, I'm just worried they're really upset!

Thanks,

Damian x


----------



## Janee

What age are they and what breed?


----------



## Kay73

My cat cried for a day or so when i got him but soon setled in..


----------



## bee112

Damian said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I picked up Megan and Gracie this morning - and they're _gorgeous_. The only problem is that Megan (the baby who we thought was the quieter of the two is constantly meowing/crying. I know that she misses her brothers, sisters and Mum, and it's natural for her to be upset, but is there anything in particular I can do to help|? I don't want to pick her up all the time as she's still exploring and doesn't know us, but I just don't know whether I should be more worried about the crying.
> 
> Sorry if this doesn't make any sense, I'm just worried they're really upset!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Damian x


I think she just wants cuddles.

I was picking up and cuddling Alfie the day I got him! If she shy's away when you go to pick her up then just let her come to you when she wants.

But try picking her up and cuddling her and she'll be happy


----------



## Damian

They're just under 8 weeks old, and they're moggies. They seem to be a bit happier now (they're asleep), I think they're just settling in, but when they're crying like that it's really hard - you just want to do something to help, you know?


----------



## bee112

yeh I know what you mean... I couldnt put Alfie down for the first day or he'd just start crying! He was really needy and clingy... typical boy!


----------



## Gemma83

for dogs you can get a DAP plug-in infusor, I know they do a cat one, but can't remember what it is called. It gives off pheromones like the mothers and helps them settle.
(it dosn't smell for people though - so it won't stink out your home!)


----------



## Guest

feliway i think.never used them though.


----------



## Gemma83

clare7577 said:


> feliway i think.never used them though.


thats it!!! I used the DAP with my puppy and I really think it helped him


----------



## Damian

Thanks for the help guys!

Now they've had a sleep they're exploring and okay with cuddles. Gracie (the black and white baby) has been half-way up the stairs then decides she wants to go back down.

Neither of them have used the litter tray yet, but when I first got them I put them in and had them scratching, so I guess we'll see whether there are going to be any accidents!

They *love* playing under the dining room table and around all the chairs (or in the spirit cabinet and trying to push the bottles out one by one! )


----------



## Selk67U2

*Sorry could'nt reply earlier Damien, have been away at a cat show for the weekend. Glad to read that Megan is happier and they are both exploring & having fun *


----------



## Damian

Thanks for all the responses  They're much happier today (we both took the day off), and they've come onto my knee on their own for cuddles, spent an hour charging around the bedroom... it's manic, but I'm loving it


----------



## bee112

Aww that's fantastic.. kittens are the best arn't they!


----------



## Damian

Absolutely! I'd forgotten how much fun they can be. Megan's trying to climb up the curtains right now... well, when she's not fighting with Gracie over who gets to go into the little tent-scratch-pad-thing, lol.


----------

